# PEP - Pepper Group



## System (25 July 2015)

Pepper Group is a specialist residential mortgage and consumer lender focused on generating attractive risk-adjusted returns from its targeted asset classes of residential mortgages, auto and equipment finance, personal loans and point-of-sale finance.

It is anticipated that PEP will list on the ASX on 31 July 2015.

https://www.peppergroup.com.au


----------



## System (7 December 2017)

On December 5th, 2017, Pepper Group Limited (PEP) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement pursuant to which Red Hot Australia Bidco Pty Ltd acquired all of the ordinary shares in the Company.


----------

